# Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11



## stp69 (29. Oktober 2016)

Glück Auf & Petri,

jetzt wird es Ernst, Prüfung in Recklinghausen (NRW) am 14.11. und die Hölle für mich als Nachtmensch, um 09:00 Uhr 

Theoretischer Teil sitzt. In der App mit den Fragen für 2016 meist 2-5 Fehler, Fischkarten die sitzen auch (fast) alle der Döbel und Aland die deute ich immer anders. 

Aber die Ruten, dass ist meine Baustelle. Heute noch mal im Kurs das Thema intensivieren und gründlich aufarbeiten.

Wer ist noch in Recklinghausen dabei?

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## C&R Martin (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Viel Glück, bei der Prüfung


----------



## Siggi2607 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Moin 

ich hab morgen in Recklinghausen meine Prüfung

Sitz alles zu 99% paar Flüchtigkeitsfehler.


Hier noch ein Link, kannst dir anschauen wie das mit den ruten in der Prüfung aussehen wird. 

http://www.lokalkompass.de/reckling...erwaltung-recklinghausen-m1875619,349725.html

Viel Glück


----------



## stp69 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Hallo siggi 

Vielen Dank und für morgen entspannte Nerven 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Siggi2607 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Hi

ich bin völlig Tiefenentspannt, mach mir da kein großen Kopf drum.
Sollte schon klappen.

Gruß


----------



## Siggi2607 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Hi,

gestern meine Prüfung gehabt und wie erwartet auch bestanden. Die Prüfer sind ganz locker drauf.

Aber noch paar kleine Tipps für dich.

Bei der Theorie haben die insgesamt 4 Fragen abgeändert.

Eine kann ich dir sagen.  Es handelt sich um die Fragen ob man mit dem Lebenden Köderfisch angeln darf. 
Im Kurs und im Internet bei den Fragen ist die Antwort "NEIN" so steht es aber nicht in den Prüfungsbögen, 
sondern die Antwort ist in etwa so formuliert 

"In Ausnahmefällen, mit Schriftlicher Genehmigung der Fischereibehörde". 

Bei der Fischerkennung sind auf den Tafeln Nummern drauf die musst du vorher sagen und dann den Fisch benennen, da kann man schnell den faden mit verlieren.

Und bei der Rutenzusammenstellung Hecht, Aal und Barschrute kannst dich nicht nach dem Wurfgewicht richten. Eigentlich sollen die Hecht und Aal Rute ein Wurfgewicht von 80g haben.

Da liegen alle drei Ruten mit 40g Wurfgewicht. Die längen Passen aber. Barsch 2,10m, Hecht 2,40m und Aal 2,70m.

Viel Erfolg ich hoffe die Tipps helfen dir.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Super und danke fürs einstellen und berichten Deiner aktuellen Erfahrungen!


----------



## phirania (10. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Na denn mal Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.


----------



## Siggi2607 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Hi 

und Dankeschön.

Jetzt nur noch ein gescheiten verein finden ^^


Ahso was ich vergessen habe, das mit den ruten Betrifft jetzt nur die Prüfung in Recklinghausen. Nicht das jemand denkt im anderen Kreis ist es auch so.


gruß


----------



## gambinho (10. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Find ich irgendwie ein bisschen albern. Da liegen 3 Ruten mit demselben Wgw, die sich nur in der Länge unterscheiden.
Das ist doch dann eigentlich nur persönliche Präferenz und kommt auf das Gewässer an.
Wäre ziemlich sauer, wenn das als Fehler zählen würde


----------



## Siggi2607 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Hi,

meiner Information nach kann man bei der Praktischen Prüfung die Aalrute (2,70m) und die Hechtrute (2,40m) verwechseln ohne einen Fehler zu bekommen, da beide Ruten eigentlich gleich sind bis auf die paar cm Längenunterschied.

Gruß


----------



## stp69 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Danke siggi für das Feedback.  Spreche das morgen mit meinem mentor durch. 

Edit... 

So ich hab dann noch mal meine Schulungsunterlagen zusammengesucht und etwas recherchiert.

Rute A4 Aal Rute soll lt Unterlagen sein eine Grundrute 2,00 – 2,70 mit einem WG 40 – 80g passt also, denn es liegt da ja eine 2,70 mit 40g
Rute A5 Hecht ist eine Spinnrute 2,40 – 3,00 mit 40-80g passt auch es liegt eine 2,40 mit 40g
Rute A6 Barsch eine Spinnrute bis 2,10 mit 10-30g Die Länge 2,10 passt, jedoch weicht das angegebene WG ab.

So wie Siggi schon geschrieben hat, könnte ich die auf den Tisch liegende Rute für A4 auch für A5 nehmen und umgekehrt, da beide Ruten im jeweiligen Längenbereich liegen, ohne das es als „Falsch“ bewertet werden sollte…

Hätte sollte könnte

Dank Siggi weiß ich nun zum Teil was auch mich zukommt

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Siggi2607 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Hi stp69,

Hi, das Stummt wohl das steht so in den Unterlagen.

z.B. Bei uns im Lehrgang wurde uns die Aal und Hecht Rute mit 80g und die Barsch Rute mit 20g WG gezeigt und gelehrt. 

Der Lehrer war sich auch ziemlich sicher, dass 2015 Ruten mit dem WG dort lagen. Nach einem kurzen Anruf bei Ihm nach der Prüfung war er auch sehr verwundert.


Was auf dich zukommt ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm, bis auf die Wartezeit bis du zur Praktischen Prüfung aufgerufen wirst 


In den Raum Stehen dann Zwei Tische, Links und Rechts, mit den Ruten und in der Mitte noch einer Für die Fischerkennung.

Die Ruten werden nicht zusammengebaut. Die musst einfach die Rute auswählen die einmal hochheben damit der Prüfer das Sieht.

Für die Restlichen Teile Steht hinter dir ein Tisch, wo du dann die Rolle, Schnur usw. hinlegen musst und dem Prüfer im gleichen Moment einfach sagt welche Tragkraft die Schnur hat oder was für ein Vorfach du nimmt. 

Wenn du da durch bist (5 Minuten maximal) bekommt du dein Prüfungszeugnis in die Hand gedrückt und kannst nach hause gehen.


Noch was zu Beruhigung, einer aus unserer Gruppe war ca. 30 Minuten bei der Ruten Zusammenstellung und ist Trotzdem durchgekommen. Normalerweise geben die einem maximal 15 Minuten Zeit.


Viel Erfolg für morgen.


----------



## stp69 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Petri 

Könnt Daumen los lassen,  Prüfung Erfolgreich bestanden. 

Super gelaufen,  hatte bei der Rute,  ich sollte die Dorschrute machen,  erst die Brandungsrute angefasst,  Prüfer schaute verzweifelt,  konnte mich aber mit dem Hinweis retten,  dass diese im Weg lag und ich sie nur zur Seite schieben wollte  

Fischkarten 0 Fehler,  Hände schütteln Schein in die Hand und raus. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

ERTSKLASSIG und GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!


----------



## Nuesse (14. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*



stp69 schrieb:


> Petri
> 
> Könnt Daumen los lassen,  Prüfung Erfolgreich bestanden.
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch #h

Brandungsrute und Dorsch passt doch .


----------



## Blogforest (14. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Glückwunsch

Wieso kriegt ihr das Prüfungsergebnis gleich? Ich werde 2 Wochen warten müssen, um Gewissheit zu haben


----------



## Jose (14. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*



stp69 schrieb:


> Glück Auf & Petri,
> 
> jetzt wird es Ernst, Prüfung in Recklinghausen (NRW) am 14.11. und die Hölle für mich als Nachtmensch, um 09:00 Uhr
> 
> ...




ich nicht, aber als nachteule teile ich dein leiden.
und die daumen hätte ich dir auch gedrückt, aber du ahnst es schon: da hab ich noch geschlafen |rolleyes

um so lieber gratulier ich dir #6


----------



## stp69 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*



Blogforest schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> Wieso kriegt ihr das Prüfungsergebnis gleich? Ich werde 2 Wochen warten müssen, um Gewissheit zu haben



Gute Frage, keine Ahnung. Die haben mir das Ding in die Hand gedrückt und die Namen derer genannt die ich reinwinken soll...

Bei Dir is ja wie Weihnachten


----------



## Franky (14. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Andere Verbände/Ausrichter - andere Sitten? Wir haben damals auch direkt nach der Prüfung das Ergebnis mitgeteilt bekommen....


----------



## Blogforest (14. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*

Wie Weihnachten...So hab ich das noch nicht betrachtet. Pff und ich krieg von einer geliebten Person so einen Dreck wie Wireless Headset geschenkt. Der Verband hat sich wenigstens Gedanken gemacht!^^


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*



gambinho schrieb:


> Find ich irgendwie ein bisschen albern. Da liegen 3 Ruten mit demselben Wgw, die sich nur in der Länge unterscheiden.
> Das ist doch dann eigentlich nur persönliche Präferenz und kommt auf das Gewässer an.
> Wäre ziemlich sauer, wenn das als Fehler zählen würde



Das sind doch da alles Theoretiker mit wenig Ahnung vom Angeln. Die habe dann 3 Ruten bei einem Discounter gekauft mit den entsprechenden Zielfischangaben. Wenn das da dann so im Prospekt oder auf der Verpackung steht, dann haben die das schwarz auf weiß und dann wird das schon so stimmen... 

Ich würde da auch völlig abdrehen, wenn die mir jetzt schon die Rutenlänge vorgeben wollen! Unglaublich....


----------



## stp69 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Es wird Ernst, Termin 14.11*



Blogforest schrieb:


> Der Verband hat sich wenigstens Gedanken gemacht!^^



na das war eher auf die Vorfreude bezogen.

WLAN Headset... geil, Musik im Auto an und am Wasser hören  läuft bei Dir Man...


----------

